# Probleme lumiere rouge sortie audio



## Badkiller (25 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,
voila depuis peu j'ai un souci avec ma sortie audio (la ou on peut brancher des ecouteurs) sur mon macbook. Dés que j'inser des ecouteurs le son sort des ecouteurs mais dés que je les enleve il y'a une lumiere rouge qui sort de l'entrée et je n'ai plus de son via les haut parleur du macbook. Aprés quelques recherches sur internet j'ai vu mon pouvait debloquer cela avec une aiguille ce que j'ai reussi a faire, depuis cela remarche mais a chaque fois que je remet des ecouteurs rebelotte.
Y'a t'il une solution ? meme si je dois le demonter un mode d'emploie

Merci d'avance


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Mai 2009)

Ta carte mère est morte . J espere pour toi qu il est sous garantie 


Ps : quand je dis morte, on est bien conscient qu elle fonctionne, mais que la prise jack est consiédrée  HS


----------



## rizoto (25 Mai 2009)

Badkiller a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> voila depuis peu j'ai un souci avec ma sortie audio (la ou on peut brancher des ecouteurs) sur mon macbook. Dés que j'inser des ecouteurs le son sort des ecouteurs mais dés que je les enleve il y'a une lumiere rouge qui sort de l'entrée et je n'ai plus de son via les haut parleur du macbook. Aprés quelques recherches sur internet j'ai vu mon pouvait debloquer cela avec une aiguille ce que j'ai reussi a faire, depuis cela remarche mais a chaque fois que je remet des ecouteurs rebelotte.
> Y'a t'il une solution ? meme si je dois le demonter un mode d'emploie
> 
> Merci d'avance



Ta carte mère n'est pas du tout morte ! Certains macbook blanc ont ce problème. C'est la sortie numérique qui reste activer. J'ai lu une fois que le probleme pouvait être mecanique.


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Mai 2009)

C est pas mecanique du tout, la prise jack est sur la carte mère , tu peux rien y faire , a part des reparations sommaires, qui durent 1 ou 2h ....


----------



## rizoto (25 Mai 2009)

C@cTuS a dit:


> C est pas mecanique du tout, la prise jack est sur la carte mère , tu peux rien y faire , a part des reparations sommaires, qui durent 1 ou 2h ....



celui de ma copine a eu le probleme pendant un an. il a disparu par lui même.  

EDIt : en regardant sur le forums apple, le problème peut être MECANIQUE !


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Mai 2009)

j aimerais bien voir ca .  Avec le nombre de macbook avec sortie optique bloquée qu on a eu , meme avec branchement debranchement jack / mini jack / ou encore prise optique , le probleme revenait après un redemarrage .


Essaie ce qui est dit ici :  http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-sortie-audio-bloquee-en-optique-183345.html       à noter que ca marche pas pour tout le monde et que certains sont forcés de l envoyer au Sav pour changement de carte mère .


----------



## Badkiller (25 Mai 2009)

la carte mere n'est pas mort puisque avec une aiguille j'arrive a refaire marcher ce jack. Je vais essayer de brancher debrancher et ainsi de suite jusqu'a ce que cela remarche...
Je ne suis plus sous garantie donc je crois les doigts.
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Mai 2009)

Bien sur qu elle n est pas morte , mais comme tu dis avec une aiguille ca refonctionne, mais la panne revient après .

essai comme t as dit de , de brancher  debrancher , plusieurs fois , moi j ai deja essayer ca sur plusieurs macbook ,ca n a jamais fonctionné à long terme .


----------



## surfman06 (26 Mai 2009)

Vu le prix de la CM, et qu'il n'est plus sous garantie, mieux vaut jouer de l'aiguille.


----------



## C@cTuS (26 Mai 2009)

Tu m etonnes !


----------

